# JayJay, 6 mon PB Golden Clayton AC, GA



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I sent an email to both golden retriever rescues in Atlanta. They cover all of Georgia. Hopefully they already are aware of him and just waiting for his release date. He is beautiful.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is adorable. He deserves a good home and I hope and pray he gets it.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

omg, i want to cry. he's gaius' age.   
but i'm sure the local rescues will bail him out and find him a good home! i'm going to email the rescues, too.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

His page says he is adopted!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Woo hoo!..............


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yipee*

Yipee for Jay, Jay!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a relief. Hope he got a good home. What a sweetie.


----------

